# XMP on or off



## Artifact00 (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi i need advice about the XMP.

mobo B450 tomahawk max
from default it set the ram at 2600
but my ram are 3000mhz

should i turn xmp on and let the bios read it as 2666? or change the ram to 3000mhz manually?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 21, 2020)

You can try to activate it and see if it's stable.

I got the B450 Gaming Pro Carbon and running 2 mixed kits from Geil at 3000MHz without issues.

Just remember the higher you go the closer you get to AMD's Infinity fab limit which can lead to a big penalty in performance.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Jul 21, 2020)

What's your CPU? First gen Ryzen might have troubles with 3000MHz memory, but 2nd gen or 3rd gen shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Artifact00 (Jul 21, 2020)

kayjay010101 said:


> What's your CPU? First gen Ryzen might have troubles with 3000MHz memory, but 2nd gen or 3rd gen shouldn't have any problems.


its 3300x. sorry forgot to write it


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 21, 2020)

Absolutely. Make sure your board is using the latest bios, set xmp and you should be good.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2020)

kayjay010101 said:


> What's your CPU? First gen Ryzen might have troubles with 3000MHz memory, but 2nd gen or 3rd gen shouldn't have any problems.



even my ryzen 1400 can run 3200MHz without issue, the BIOS updates fixed a lot of the early problems.

Definitely run with XMP on, as it automatically sets the correct timings and voltages


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 21, 2020)

I wouldn't bet on XMP, as it has a lot to do with what RAM you have as well. Care to share the brand and model?

Many Corsair LPX modules for example don't do XMP on a lot of combinations of AMD hardware and often don't even run at the rate speed even using manual settings.
Even the Patriot modules I have no don't play nice with XMP on my system, but have no problem to run faster than spec after some manual tuning.


----------



## Artifact00 (Jul 21, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> I wouldn't bet on XMP, as it has a lot to do with what RAM you have as well. Care to share the brand and model?
> 
> Many Corsair LPX modules for example don't do XMP on a lot of combinations of AMD hardware and often don't even run at the rate speed even using manual settings.
> Even the Patriot modules I have no don't play nice with XMP on my system, but have no problem to run faster than spec after some manual tuning.


its team delta 2x8 3000mhz. so how do i monitor if i want to see what xmp does to my rig? sorry my english are bad


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2020)

Artifact00 said:


> its team delta 2x8 3000mhz. so how do i monitor if i want to see what xmp does to my rig? sorry my english are bad



You can check most of it in CPU-Z 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Some motherboards also adjust other voltages, so it can be more stable with XMP on


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 21, 2020)

Artifact00 said:


> its team delta 2x8 3000mhz. so how do i monitor if i want to see what xmp does to my rig? sorry my english are bad


XMP either works, or it doesn't.
If your system doesn't boot or reboots before getting into the OS, XMP failed.
Otherwise it works and you can go ahead and use it.


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 21, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> XMP either works, or it doesn't.
> If your system doesn't boot or reboots before getting into the OS, XMP failed.
> Otherwise it works and you can go ahead and use it.



To simplify:

Apply XMP and see if your system boots and is stable.
If it is, you don't need to do anything.
If it's not, then disable XMP and set your memory voltage and speed manually.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi,
This not worth using too ?








						DRAM Calculator for Ryzen (v1.7.3) Download
					

DRAM Calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.   It suggests stable memory timing sets optimized for your m




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 21, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> This not worth using too ?
> 
> 
> ...



No. OP does not want to tweak their memory, they want to know whether or not to use XMP. Please don't recommend things that are going to confuse and complicate their lives.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi,
Dram calculator is mandatory for amd systems if issues appear.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 21, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Dram calculator is mandatory for amd systems if issues appear.


If issues appear, indeed!  But that wasn't the OP's question. 

Perhaps next time mention what good the tool would be used for instead of saying "Hi" and leaving it there as if that is the answer. We don't know if XMP will work. He needs to set it first and see before he uses the tool.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 21, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Dram calculator is mandatory for amd systems if issues appear.


Then you better explain how it works too, as there's already another thread where the OP tried and failed miserably at using it.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 21, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Then you better explain how it works too, as there's already another thread where the OP tried and failed miserably at using it.


Hi,
Kind of goes hand in hand with xmp yes or no


----------



## Artifact00 (Jul 21, 2020)

i turn on xmp then check the cpu z. is this correct why am i getting only 1200 mhz?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 21, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Kind of goes hand in hand with xmp yes or no


Uhm, no.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 21, 2020)

Go to memory tab.


----------



## Artifact00 (Jul 21, 2020)

this is the memory tab. what i do wrong? in bios it say my memory are 3000


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 21, 2020)

You're at 3k mhz xmp is working


----------



## xman2007 (Jul 21, 2020)

kayjay010101 said:


> What's your CPU? First gen Ryzen might have troubles with 3000MHz memory, but 2nd gen or 3rd gen shouldn't have any problems.


1st gen shouldn't have any problems at at with 3000mhz not sure where you got that from, unless they're iffy sticks to begin with like the corsair ones that have problems running on most ryzen's aside from that you're good up to 3400 though 3600 is where 1st gen ryzen struggles due to the imc

Though I'd recommend using ryzen dram calculator to the op should be able to get them running at 3000 and tighten the timings up a bit


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 21, 2020)

Artifact00 said:


> this is the memory tab. what i do wrong? in bios it say my memory are 3000
> **snip**


Absolutely nothing. You're running DDR4 3000.

Remember, DDR - DOUBLE Data Rate... 1500 x2 = 3000.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Kind of goes hand in hand with xmp yes or no


No. If XMP doesn't work and setting voltages and timings manually, then I would look at the tool. Not first. Your order of operations is off.




xman2007 said:


> **snip**


No need for the calculator when the guy should just need to enable XMP...................... which he did almost 1.5 hours before your post......


----------



## Artifact00 (Jul 21, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Absolutely nothing. You're running DDR4 3000.
> 
> Remember, DDR - DOUBLE Data Rate... 1500 x2 = 3000.
> 
> ...


okay got it! then everything working as it should be. thanks guys!


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi,
Yeah just game or do whatever and see how it goes.


----------



## xman2007 (Jul 21, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Absolutely nothing. You're running DDR4 3000.
> 
> Remember, DDR - DOUBLE Data Rate... 1500 x2 = 3000.
> 
> ...


I guess if you're happy with standard xmp settings then yea I agree and I should learn to read the entire thread before replying   that said I find the calculator is better for those who have issues with xmp or who want better performance and stability


----------

